# how much does having a diabetic child effect everyday life ?



## elijahfan (Aug 24, 2010)

my daughter is 7 and hasnt been diagnosed yet we are waiting for test results,if it turns out she has the condition is there alot of changes i have to make ?

i know i shouldnt worry til it happens but i like to have as much information so i can deal with it better


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 24, 2010)

I would say it does effect you considerably, at least at the start while the child gets used to the procedures, as they get older they become more independant, although will still depend alot on the parents as you are looking after them, feeding, clothing, roof, etc...........

There are lots of parents here who can give you a more detailed breakdown of things to come if the news is bad..........

But just try and remember that it very quickly becomes an almost unoticeable part of life, for you and the child..............


----------



## elijahfan (Aug 24, 2010)

thank you 

i don't want to make it seem like a really huge thing formy daughter she is all ready worried about the thought of diet change..i would like it to be as smooth as posible i will be informing the school once i know the results i don't know which typ they think she may have i am dreading it to be any typ where she will need injections she has a masive phobia of needles and i honeslty dont know how i would bring myself to do it to her

i know i am worrying about stuff that i shouldnt be as she isnt diagnosed but i am just so worried about her


----------



## Copepod (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi & welcome Elijahfan
Best wait for diagnosis and recommended treatment, before speculating too much about possible effects. But, likelihood is that a child of 7 years will need insulin, which has to be injected. However, there are several ways of administering it, each with plus and minus points - basically, twice daily injections, which need meals with set amounts of carbohydrate at fixed times OR multiple daily injections, usually 1 long acting, plues 1 short acting with each meal (or large snack) OR pump: a canula inserted into skin, where it stays for several days, connected to small battery powered pump. In all cases, finger prick tests are needed, and can give more freedom to adjuts doses according to what child wants to eat (mainly need to adjust for carbohydrate content), do (particularly physical activity, not just sport, but also walking, cycling, dancing, acting), plus also to compensate for infections, air temperature etc. Many parents aim to adjust insulin to child's diet, rather than adjusting diet to diabetes, but it does depend a bit on what diet is like before diagnosis. 
Anyway, there's lots of advice available here, from parents, teachers and adults who were children with diabetes quite recently, so just ask away.


----------



## elijahfan (Aug 24, 2010)

that does seem like a lot to adjust too..i think if ibtryed to hard to imagine all that i will end up not sleeping..i think waiting for diagnosis first then ask for help once i know what the problem is

i am probably over worrying..if i know what it i si ahve to deal with i can then equipt myself acordingly..i will stop being an over the top mum and try and relax


----------



## gewatts (Aug 26, 2010)

When will you find out? What symtoms does your daughter have? Katie was drinking loads and also on the loo a lot. I took a sample down to our GPs and the nurse tested it - she told us straight away that Katie had diabetes. We then got sent straight to the hospital where we stayed for a few days. Katie started on 2 injections a day (though most hosptials don't use this regime anymore as good blood sugar control is near impossible on it) and now she is on 4 injections a day which gives us much more freedom as to what and when she eats. She will be moving to an insulin pump with the next 10 months which will be even better. I do hope that the news is good for you , but if it isn't then please come on here and ask loads of questions.


----------



## elijahfan (Aug 27, 2010)

i find out today..the urine test they couldnt get a result from 

my daughter drinks like a fish i'd give her a drink she would drink it is seconds...my daughter has allways been lazy wen it comes to the toilet but when she did go she seemed to be in there for ages..she is allways hungry as well and says her tummy doesnt work...i know sometimes if your thirsty you can think your hungry so it could just be this...if she drinks coke she is up an down to the loo every few minutes we were in the cinema once and she went soo much i had to move her coz the people in our row got anoyed having to keepmoving....she does seem to go very often more than she ust to esp at night allways thristy we have to have a potty in her room so she doesnt have to keep going up an dwn the stairs


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Elijahfan,

Just wondering how you got on with the test results today. Hope you found out one way or another, and got the support you need.

If it is diabetes then please keep coming back on here to ask questions or have a moan, I imagine it must be overwhelming.

Big hugs,

xxx


----------



## tlenz (Aug 27, 2010)

elijahfan said:


> thank you
> 
> i don't want to make it seem like a really huge thing formy daughter she is all ready worried about the thought of diet change..i would like it to be as smooth as posible i will be informing the school once i know the results i don't know which typ they think she may have i am dreading it to be any typ where she will need injections she has a masive phobia of needles and i honeslty dont know how i would bring myself to do it to her
> 
> i know i am worrying about stuff that i shouldnt be as she isnt diagnosed but i am just so worried about her



I am about to start insulin injections next week.  The pharmacist who is training me let me inject just the needle into my stomach and I didn't feel it all.  If your daughter has to go on insulin make sure you get the nano needles which are 5mm and come in a green box.  They are also universal needles that fit any insulin injectable pen.  I too am dreading insulin injections but once I tried just putting the needle into my stomach I realized it's not so bad.

I wish you and your daugther all the best! 

Tlenz


----------



## gewatts (Aug 27, 2010)

Any news? Thinking of you. I'm off on holiday tomorrow morning so will check the forum when i get back.


----------



## Mumlé (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey elijahfan, I wonder if you found out yet? After reading your message and the bit about the needles, I have to say that's the bit I find EASIEST about the whole thing!! My little one is much younger so doesn't have the phobia thing, but I don't have a problem with it as it's what they need to have a normal life. The hardest bit to start with is mealtimes! Get that book collins gem carb counter, I just ordered it from amazon.


----------



## rspence (Sep 12, 2010)

*everything takes longer!*

having a child with type 1 diabetes reminds me greatly of having a baby. everything takes longer than you think it could/would/should!

my biggest headache has been getting the presciption right - the chemist/surgery need to talk to each other.

it is a fairly big change to life because you can't be spontaeous - 'mummy can i have milk?' 'um i don't know lets consider when you last ate, what your bloods sugar was then and how much insulin i gave you, then if thats ok ie more than 2 hours ago  i'll have to do another blood test and then yes of course you can have milk but you might have to have extra insulin injection as well.'

then if someone calls and says 'come for coffee' you relaise that the childs kit isn't as well loaded up as it should be due to yesterdays extra tests and so befor eyou go out there's that to do too.

see how it reminds me of baby life?

have you had results yet?
rach


----------



## ruthelliot (Sep 12, 2010)

Couldn't have put it better myself - thats exactly what its like! Just the week before Ben got diagnosed we were just marvelling how we were reaching the end of that stage with him and how much easier life was getting! Never tempt fate eh.


----------



## MeanMom (Sep 13, 2010)

yup. I have a pre teen extra hormonal 'toddler' ages 11 and a half


----------

